# Dunkeswell Museum



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2012)

Sad news The Dunkeswell Memorial Museum at Dunkeswell airfield has had to close.


----------



## Old Wilco (May 9, 2012)

But only for a short while 

http://www.dunkeswellmemorialmuseum.org.uk/


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2012)

Old Wilco said:


> But only for a short while
> 
> http://www.dunkeswellmemorialmuseum.org.uk/



Thank goodness!


----------

